# SOUTHERN FERRIES IN ADMINISTRATION !!!!!



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Had a letter other day stating as from 14th. Aug. Southern Ferries have gone into administration. have put tel no. on the post Portsmouth-Bilbao ferry route.
Alex


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

linal said:


> Had a letter other day stating as from 14th. Aug. Southern Ferries have gone into administration. have put tel no. on the post Portsmouth-Bilbao ferry route.
> Alex


Alex,

Is this the company you are refering to :?:

http://www.southernferries.co.uk/en/contact.html

Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

who are they? booking agents for the lines or what?


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

HI Don Madge,
Yes that is the company.
Bognormike 
They are the agents for the new Portsmouth = Bilbao route.

The letter states they don't have funds to pay the ferry companys for tickets.
Alex.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Southern Ferries*

Hi

There is no mention on their website that they are in any difficulty. Equally there is nothing to state they are member of PSARA or any other similar organsation.

I hope those who paid for tickets used their credit cards.

Rapide561


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi linal
We're away at the mo but will head back to base tmrw and check our mail/make a few phone calls. :roll: 
We had our tickets issued back in May so I don't know what happens from here??
Did you call them yet?
Get any sense out of them?
Cheers


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, This is word for word 1st page of letter received.

SOUTHERN FERRIES LTD. (IN ADMINISTRATION)

NOTICE TO ALL PASSENGERS.

Please be advised that Southern Ferries went into administration on 14th. Aug.'06 and trading ceased.Kikis Kallis of Kallis & company was appointed administrator.
At the present time the company cannot honour payments to the ferry companies and therefore your travel arrangements cannot be guaranteed. In order to ensure the least amount of disruption arrangements have been made for bookings to be handled by SOUTHERN FERRIES TRAVEL LTD.
Unfortunately in order to confirm your booking it will be neccessary for you to make payment once more seeking compensation from your credit card co. for monies already paid. Payments that were made previously by cheque or debit card will need to be claimed from the co. in administration by contacting, Kallis & Company, Mountview Court, 1148 High Rd. Whetstone, London N20 0RA.
In order to minimise disruptions arrangements have been made for Southern Ferries Travel Ltd. to handle the confirmation of travel arrangements. You will either be contacted directly by Southern Ferries Travel Ltd. or you should call 0870 499 1305 to obtain confirmation.


All other paperwork was official about the administrators.

Cheers Alex.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Southern Ferries have been trading for some time, we booked our crossing to the Canary Isles with them in Oct 1999.

Don


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Hub Didn't phone the company as it was weekend. will be phoning today. Received my tickets July so hope things ok.
Go to their website and it looks like they are still trading. will be interesting to find out if anyone else gets paperwork thro.

Alex


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

For those affected I think a bit more digging might be in order. The closeness of the names Southern Ferries Limited and Southern Ferries Travel Limited got my attention! I think if I had to pay again I'd go direct, but I am not affected.

Have the directors walked away from their poo just to start again, and are they looking for your assist to do that?


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, 
Just off the phone to Southern Ferries and they said any tickets issued after 1st July have not had the monies paid to ferry companies and you have to claim back from credit card company and are asking you to pay again. When asked about site being up and running they said a similar named company is now running it. Needless to say I didn't pay again until I look into it further. I paid in May.

Alex


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Southern Ferries Limited is shown at Companies House to have gone into administration on the 14th. Southern Ferries Travel Limited has not yet made it onto their database. 

It would have been nice to compare boards!


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

linal
Nothing in the mail from the administrators here yet so if you hadn't brought this to our attention we'd still be none the wiser so many thanks....... owe you a beer or two. 



> Just off the phone to Southern Ferries


Me too......... and I got a different story tho'.
We booked in May and they sent out tickets which we received in May (dated May 10th). We apparently have to pay again and get a 'charge back' from credit card Co. So I don't know what the 'tickets issued after July 1st' thing is all about??
Needless to say we won't be paying again............. 
All smells a bit fishy eh?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just checked on this:-
"Southern Ferries Limited is shown at Companies House to have gone into administration on the 14th. Southern Ferries Travel Limited has not yet made it onto their database. "

if it isn't on the database it hasn't been registered yet; I set up a couple of co's last week for clients - as soon as they are formed they appear on the list. Could be an offshore co , not registered in Uk, though.
Also the copmany Southern Ferries Ltd was only registered in 2004 - so it would be unlikely that they had been trading for so long, unless they were under another different name!

be very careful about parting with any money.....

I'm sure the ferry comany would be very displeased to find this company's gone down the tubes, considering the problems they had getting the ship cleared for use through Uk ports!


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

hehehe.......... the plot thickens!!
Nose pegs may be needed :roll: 

Just got off the phone with the administrators....... they're inundated with calls and are going to get back to me later today.

I'll keep ya posted.........


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Also interesting if the new company gets card approval so soon.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

'card approval'??
Not very clued up on all this stuff so what is 'card approval'? Something to do with credit cards?

('Not very clued up'........... read as totally ignorant. Sorry! :roll: )
Always looking to learn tho'.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

This is old news now, but i just have received confirmation from Southern Ferries that they have indeed gone into administration.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Hub said:


> 'card approval'??
> Not very clued up on all this stuff so what is 'card approval'? Something to do with credit cards?
> 
> ('Not very clued up'........... read as totally ignorant. Sorry! :roll: )
> Always looking to learn tho'.


Well generally speaking Cardnet or some other card issuer needs to give you permission to do credit card sales. It's not that hard to come by, but takes a little while to set up, and one would imagine it ought to be harder if the same Directors have a similar sounding business and have just gone into administration. If they are connected and already have that permission on the new company then it would be interesting to know when they set that up, (as in, did they see this coming and have a plan, and if so did that pre-date the ceasing of order taking on the old company).

This becomes even more significant if the card companies are going to face big repayments to clients. They might just be a tad angry at having all these punters being told to ask for refunds! Angry enough to say "no thanks" to new business from the same quarter.

Anyway I thought Administration assumed a possibility that the business will come to an accord with its creditors and continue trading? That doesn't sound as if it's going to happen here, so why isn't it being wound up right away I wonder?


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, Been in touch with credit card people who tried to tell me to claim back thro administrators until I got someone else and explained that it was their job to claim from administrators as we are covered by the credit card co. I now have to post/fax all documentation including tickets to credit card co. 
will have to wait and see what happens.

Alex.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Still waiting for a call from administrators.......... not holding my breath!!
I'll try them again tmrw.

Credit card Co. (Barclays) said they'd send us a form to fill in and to send it back with photocopies of all documentation.

Also phoned Ferryto.com and they're telling me that Acciona don't do 'open return' bookings which is what we paid for thru' Southern Ferries and have the tickets to prove it!

Oh Bugrit!! Too much messing about.......... so we booked a single to Santander with Brittany Ferries late September.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

*ANOTHER TWIST TO THE STORY*

Hi all
Have just phoned ACCIONA TRANSMEDITERRANEA direct I explained that I had a letter from Southern Ferries asking me to pay again as the company is in administration. A very friendly/helpfull gent asked me for ref no. and ticket no. which he looked up on his computor and told me that the dates and times on my ticket are valid. he then went on to say he could not understand why I had been asked to pay again but to be on the safe side phone them again a week or so before departure in case of any problems .

Alex


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi linal,
We still haven't heard from the administrators who said they would call back........ no surprise there then eh? 
Please could you let me have the phone No. for Acciona? Madrid is it?

Cheers


----------



## 97978 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hub said:


> linal
> Nothing in the mail from the administrators here yet so if you hadn't brought this to our attention we'd still be none the wiser so many thanks....... owe you a beer or two.
> 
> 
> ...


The 1974 Consumer Credit Act will cover you as you can claim your money back from your Credit card company for non-delivery of what you purchased. Basically your money is safe.

<< see here >>


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Hub, the tel. no. is 08717 206445 i got it from their website .
When they ask for your ticket no. don't use first 5 no's. start with the 33
cheers Alex.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Well......... the chap I spoke to said our tickets are valid at the moment.
He kept me on hold a few times whilst speaking to his 'supervisor' after I explained what is going on with Southern Ferries. 
He said he'd had other calls relating to the same matter today and would be calling me back in a couple of days once they've looked into all this.
Poor chap seemed most confused as to why we were being asked to pay again......... hmmm........ join the club eh?
Sooooooo......... just hope they're a tad more efficient than the administrators with the 'call-back'. :roll:


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Hub, Have you had your call-back from A.T. ferries?

Cheers Alex.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi there Alex
I called them again............ (no surprise there then :roll: )

Apparently the telephone staff have now been fully informed of the situation. Our tickets are still valid.
Acciona will be chasing Southern Ferries administrators for any outstanding monies that haven't been forwarded to them for 'booked and paid in full' tickets. 
So it's possible that the 'new' ferry company that's supposedly been appointed by the administrators are running a scam.......... "pay us again".......... you're 'avin a larf mate!!

Ho hum...........

Edit to say: 
Alex
Misunderstood the question........... sorry :roll: 
The admin haven't phoned back...........as expected. 
The call described above was last Thurs? direct to Acciona ferries (call centre in Spain I think? via the 0870 number)


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Hub, sorry I've not replied been busy a couple of days.
Think I'll phone A.T. ferries a few days before I go and see what they say. The chap I spoke to was under the impression that even if the tickets became!!! invalid I could pay at the port at the price on invoice.
Don't know what your destinations are in Spain but if your going down the Alicante region pm me as i've a place down there and will probably spend most of October there before going on our travels can have a drink together maybe.

Cheers Alex.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Alex,
We'll be heading for Almeria initially. Plot up on a beach, set up the inflatable and outboard and have a month long 'fishing/snorkelling fest'. So thats October sorted........... 

Got a trip to Morocco booked mid January with Detourer but apart from that nothing fixed.  

Whilst away we'll be keeping an eye on here to see where fellow forumeers are meeting up and maybe join them at some point......... be nice to put names to faces eh?



> can have a drink together maybe


Excellent idea.............. keep in touch via pm.


----------

